# I want to see your TRUCKS!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I love my truck. Show me your truck/s, I'm a total truck junkie!

Mine is a 1995 Ford F250 Ext Cab Long Bed, 12" Subwoofers, 10" Lightforce Moose Lights, Alaskan Windsheild... beauty!!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice! I love my F-350 dually. Mine is blue green and DH has a black one


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, sir, that's my baby. I am especially fond of my farm tags.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

2008 Dodge Quad cab. The Dodge dealer in town was having a half price sale getting ready for the new style truck.....I got this truck for $18,000!!! AND the Sunburst Orange paint.....matches my hair! LOL They sold 27 trucks in 4 days, all the 4WD were gone the first day.

























The cute little dog was my Jack Russell, Scruffy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW Kathy! Thats a incredible price! 
I have a F-250 True Blue crew cab.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! love them!!

Randi- what are farm tags?

Kathy- Woah. gotta love a Dodge


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 2005 Toyota Tacoma -4 doors - added a cap since the first picture

Ok this is my truck the day I got it.
[attachment=2:1tfnwvsq]Picture 3.png[/attachment:1tfnwvsq]

This is me and my truck yesterday
[attachment=1:1tfnwvsq]truck1.jpg[/attachment:1tfnwvsq]

showing off my new tires 
[attachment=0:1tfnwvsq]truck2.jpg[/attachment:1tfnwvsq]


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I LOVE the tires, they look good on a Tacoma 

if you look at mine, the summer tires are way too small! Hate Them!!! the Studded Winter ones are a good size. Still tire shopping but we had to get our studs off by May 1st.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well the tires were 160.00 a piece! OUCH but I do love big tires


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> Randi- what are farm tags?


In the state of Maryland you can get specialty tags to support agriculture. We call them "farm tags" or "Ag tags" When my registration came due my sweet hubby surprised me with them


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's our F350 Diesel with dualies... We're actually in the city.. but we put the camper on it.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Love the Dually truck! looks tough


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here it is. :greengrin: 
Our F-250.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

What is an Alaskan windshield?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to ask. Lots of you put DH. What does it mean? I assume it has something to do with your husbands?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dear Husband


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Stacey! I kept wondering finally though I would ask.I have never been on a forum before The Goat Spot and never text message so I am still learning the lingo. :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Dodge 'Em said:


> What is an Alaskan windshield?


A heavily damaged windshield, my truck has one 1/2 way up that stretches all the way across, several small chips.

Every Alaskan's windshield has a chip or crack...nobody seems to mind though! DOT uses sand and gravel on the roads in the winter


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> I have to ask. Lots of you put DH. What does it mean? I assume it has something to do with your husbands?


Oh, then I guess it's not "Designated Hitter"? Maybe I'm watching too much baseball!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Freedomstarfarm thats the same color as my F-350 dually. But most day's it seems to look more green then blue. My wish is to have it painted purple in honor of my fave football team" the Ravens"


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep mine usually looks greener. I think that is funny since they call the color "True Blue". :laugh: 
Well purple would be cool. :thumb: Thats some dedication to a team!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Mine is that lovely faded red.. ugh, all my friends think it's pink at first (in the right lighting..yes pink) But I call it... Burgandy! LOL 

yeah that truck looked green lol


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

RAVEN!! YUCK REDSKINS ALL THE WAY! We even got burgundy and gold mums for the garden :ROFL:


----------

